# My Aquascape (Video)



## aqualogic (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I would like to share my first video on my aquascape :icon_surp

I've been recording progress on my aquascape, but finally decided to make a collage.

I'm going on week #6. There are a few tank inhabitants who didn't want to show their faces, such as some of my shrimps.. hoping to get more on them later.

Hope you like it! :smile:

I uploaded it to youtube:


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice video of your aquarium setup. Also very nice looking setup and fish.


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

Great video, really lovely aquascape and fish - love that loach - nice setup too.


----------

